# Verdict Motorsports - Billet Injector Cups



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

After dealing with cracked or leaky injector cups, we decided it was time we do something about it. 

Machined from 6061 aluminum and available in billet or anodized finishes for durability and corrosion resistance. Our Billet 1.8T Fuel Injector Cups are a direct replacement for stock.







































Installation:
Should be done with the intake manifold out of the car. This is to prevent sealant and whatever other grime is on or around your stock injector cups from dropping into and contaminating the engine. Upon removal of the stock injector cups the intake manifold threads will need to be cleaned prior to installation. 

An optional installation kit is available and comes with the following:

- Machined hex tool to remove your stock plastic cups and install the billet replacements.
- Stainless steel wire brush to remove OEM thread sealant from the intake manifold threads.
- Loctite thread sealant to replace the original sealant and ensure a leak free fitment.

We strongly suggest adding an installation kit if you don't have the necessary items to remove, clean and reseal the injector cups properly.

Injector cup install DIY (Compliments of rockmonkey69)
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/508963.aspx

Compatibility: 
We offer cups for the following 1.8T engine codes: AEB, AGU, ATC, ATW, AWM, AMB, AWD, AWW, AWP, AMU, BAM and BEA. For compatibility of other engine codes, feel free to drop us a line.

Free Shipping:
Has been extended throughout the continental United States until 7/31/13. Enter the words "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box and receive FREE Priority Shipping! We're happy to ship internationally, however postage will apply to those orders.

All orders can be placed through our website and will ship within 24 hours.


To place your order or for further info *Select Here*


For any questions, comments or inquiries, feel free to post up or drop us a line.

Phil


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

AEB cups are available for pre-order and will ship Friday :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

AEB cups are right on schedule...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

A couple pics of the early and late style cups:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Happy Columbus Day everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Replied to PMs, thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Currently back ordered on our late style cups. 

Running more this week and should be shipping those orders by next Monday (12/10).


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Late style injector cups are back in stock as of last week, and all pending orders waiting for these have shipped. 

We also decided to redesign the hex tool which is now available separately for everyone who wanted one.










http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VMS140


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping extended until 2/1/13


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Freshly Installed!*

Hey guys, just installed mine today and boy do the look good :beer::beer: Thanks for a great product! 










Edit: Thinking I should have asked before posting on your product thread.. I was just soo excited to see them staring back at me  Let me know if you want me to remove the post.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey guys, just installed mine today and boy do the look good :beer::beer: Thanks for a great product!
> 
> 
> Edit: Thinking I should have asked before posting on your product thread.. I was just soo excited to see them staring back at me  Let me know if you want me to remove the post.


No problem, thanks for sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Added the DIY to the main page :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Updated compatibility for additional engine codes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Order now and put an end to leaky injector cups once and for all! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping has been extended throughout the continental United States until 5/31/13. 

Enter the words "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box and receive FREE Priority Shipping!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Damn this is a cool product!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> Damn this is a cool product!


Thanks! 

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Red injector cups are now available on our website!











http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VMS107


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

More injector cups on their way to anodizing!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free priority shipping extended until 7/31/13 

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Type "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box to receive free priority shipping until 7/31/13


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Injector cups finding their way into an AWP manifold


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

AEB cups have been on a long hiatus, but will be returning to the shelves shortly.

We appreciate everyone's patience who are eagerly awaiting their return :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

10/10 would buy again.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Installed some this weekend. Great product. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Letter K said:


> 10/10 would buy again.





Deceitful said:


> Installed some this weekend. Great product. :thumbup:


Thanks guys!! :thumbup:

Injector cups look great installed in the black manifold


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Cure your leaky injector cups once and for all!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------

